# Resident cat scared of new kitten



## Mellyw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I apologise for this post as I'm sure you have had lots of very similar ones, but I really need some advice. I have a 3 year old cat who is adorable, but she is a very nervous little thing, runs away from any one except myself and my partner, hides if we have visitors, follows me around the house. I have just got another kitten, an 11 week old little boy. I have read all the advice on how to integrate them, take it slow etc and am trying to follow it. The kitten is all housed up in the kitchen whilst my older cat has the run of the rest of the house. I have swapped scents by swapping bedding etc and my older cat has not reacted to this apart from having a good old sniff but no hissing or hair up. However, the door between my kitchen and the rest of the house has glass panels so older cat can see the kitten through the door. When she sees him, she hisses at him. I tried today to let her into the kitchen (after taking kitten to a different room) but the older cat would not even set foot in there, she ran away as soon as she saw the door was open and his under my bed for several hours. I am getting a feliway diffuser tomorrow, hoping that this will calm her but I would be grateful for any more advice that anyone could give me. It makes me so upset to see my beloved cat obviously so unhappy, and its also not fair for kitten to be shut in the one room for much longer by himself. 

Thank you. 

Melanie


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As your 3 yr old cat is of a nervous disposition, and doesn't like changes in her environment I am afraid you will need to expect rather a long haul in getting her to accept the new kitten. If you have only just brought the new kitten home, then it is very early days, and not surprising your 3 yr old is reacting very negatively to the kitten. It is very important not to try and rush things.

I can only advise you to very patiently follow the steps outlined in this excellent link below:

Integrating Kittens with Cats

Very gradual introductions, and being prepared to go back a step (or more) straight away, if your 3 yr old gets frightened, is the way to go.

The problem is if you don't take the time to put in the necessary ground work at the beginning of the new relationship there is a risk your 3 yr old may never accept the kitten.


----------



## Mellyw (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I had already seen the linked article and am trying to follow the advice. I don't know if it helps or hinders the process that my cat can see the kitten through the glass doors and there is no way around this apart from shutting her out of the downstairs of the house. However, the cat has now started to venture into the kittens room for a sniff about which I think is good? Also will tolerate being in the same room as the kitten if the kitten is being held. She still growls and hisses when on the other side of the door though (but body not arched or fur on end). She just seems quite curious. I think the feliway has helped a lot and I feel a bit more positive now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you don't want the cat to see the kitten through the glass door, then buy a roll of sticky back plastic window frosting, and cut a piece to fit the bottom part of the glass door. It is easy to fit, easy to remove, and does not leave a sticky mess on the door. I bought mine from ebay or amazon a couple years ago.


----------



## fleety (Jul 23, 2013)

My kittens are/were the same with people and other cats. As I live a lone and have my two cats they are happy with me and are ok with a few people that come round regular but anyone else they run off and hide before eventually coming out when they must deem it safe.

Since letting them outside after they were done they have become a lot better they were scared of everything even the next door cats and my neighbours but now they seem ok and will sit on the wall and watch them.

Not sure I was really any help but maybe your cat will get used to the kitten in their own time and be ok.


----------

